# Bitterlinge und Amphibien/ Insekten



## Zwiebelstern (7. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

In meinem im Spätsommer 2016 angelegten ca. 5000 l fassenden Naturteich tummeln sich seit diesem Frühjahr schon einige Bergmolche. Aufgrund der Nähe zu einem naturnahen Bach und mehreren stehenden Gewässern erwarte ich daher in den nächsten Jahren eine starke Zuwanderung von weiteren Amphibienarten. Auch hat sich bereits eine Vielzahl an verschiedenen Insektenspezies am Teich eingefunden.

Nicht nur mich begeistert und fasziniert das Artenreichtum am Teich und daher möchte ich es erhalten und fördern.

Dennoch spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eine kleine Population an Fischen in den Teich zu sezten. Der Teich soll ein Naturteich bleiben und nicht zum Fischteich werden. Daher ist wirklich nur eine geringe Fischpopulation geplant, wie sie in der Natur vorkommen würde. Zufütterung, künstliche Filterung des Wassers etc. soll es nicht geben.

Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass viele der Amphibien und Insekten bzw. deren Larven auf dem Speiseplan vieler Fischarten stehen...

Jezt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Fischart, welche den Molchen etc. eine Chance lässt Nachwuchs aufzuziehen. Mein Favorit ist derzeitig der europäische __ Bitterling. Laut meinen Recherchen ein kleiner friedlicher Fisch, welcher sich hauptsächlich von Pflanzen und Wirbellosen ernährt und nur seltener Amphibienlaich etc. verspeißt.

Daher meine Frage: *Hat jemand vielleicht einen Teich vergleichbarer Größe (5000 l) mit einigen Bitterlingen und kann Angaben zu Amphibiennachwuchs, Insektenlarven etc. machen?* Fressen mir schon einige wenige Bitterlinge den Teich leer und ich kann keine Insektenlarven oder Jungmolche etc. mehr beobachten oder richten wenige Bitterlinge (max. 10) bei der Teichgröße kaum merkbaren "Schaden" an?

Ich wäre da um einige Erfahrungsberichte dankbar (auch zu anderen Fischarten... ich meine wenn es mit aggressiveren Fischarten klappt, dann wohl auch mit Bitterlingen).


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe letztes Jahr in meinen Filtergraben ca. (10 000 l) 20 Stück Regenbogenelritzen (notropis chrosomus) eingesetzt. Der Filtergraben ist 80 cm tief, Im Winter war über mehrere Wochen eine  ca. 30 cm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Wasser die Fische haben es gut überstanden.

Auch mit unkontrollierter Vermehrung gibt es bei diesen Fischen kein Problem.

An den Pflanzen machen sie sich nicht zu schaffen, und einen Rückgang an Wasserinsekten und deren Larven konnte ich auch nicht beobachten.

Mit Bitterlingen habe ich leider keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Haggard (8. Apr. 2017)

Bitterlinge pflanzen sich nur mit __ Muscheln fort, d.h. ohne Muscheln sind die nach wenigen Jahren aus dem Teich verschwunden. Die Nahrung des __ Bitterling besteht aus Wirbellosen und Algen ( des Plankton).


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2017)

Wenn bei Überangebot die Fische nicht für eine kleine Reduzierung sorgen, dann kommen halt mehr Insektenlarven durch und fressen sich satt. Z.b.die Larven von __ Libellen.
Ich versteh da auch nicht euer Problem, in einem künstlich angelegten Teich mit Biotopfischen kommen auch Insekten und Lurche / __ Molche eingewandert. Und sie werden nicht einmal gezwungen. 
Wenn sich die Natur nicht schon von Anfang an darauf eingestellt hätte durch das ablaichen von Millionen von Nachkommen .....


Und grübelt nicht alles kaputt


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo und Willkommen


Zwiebelstern schrieb:


> . Der Teich soll ein Naturteich bleiben


Das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Überlegt mal, in welchem mit eurem Teich vergleichbaren natürlichen Gewässer überaupt natürlicherweise Fische vorkommen und sich dort auch halten können. Vermutich gibt's da nix, also müsst ihr in eurem Teich auch keine einsetzen. So einfach kann's sein


----------



## Zwiebelstern (8. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn bei Überangebot die Fische nicht für eine kleine Reduzierung sorgen, dann kommen halt mehr Insektenlarven durch und fressen sich satt. Z.b.die Larven von __ Libellen.
> Ich versteh da auch nicht euer Problem, in einem künstlich angelegten Teich mit Biotopfischen kommen auch Insekten und Lurche / __ Molche eingewandert. Und sie werden nicht einmal gezwungen.
> Wenn sich die Natur nicht schon von Anfang an darauf eingestellt hätte durch das ablaichen von Millionen von Nachkommen .....
> 
> ...


Dessen bin ich mir vollends bewusst, nur zielte meine Frage eher darauf ab, ob ich eben dieses Überangebot habe oder eher die Situation "zwei Löwen und zwei Zebras in einem Gehege" herbeiführe.


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2017)

Beim Laich werden zig tausend Eier gelegt. Damit am Ende ein paar für weiteren Fortbestand sorgen.
Wer da nun ein paar dezimiert ist irrelevant.  Hast du keine Fische sind es die Libellenlarven evtl. oder aber sie sterben schon vorher durch verpilzung oder oder oder. Am Ende schaffen es doch nur ein paar sich zu vermehren. Und sind es ein paar mehr die sich vermehren wird halt deren Nachwuchs wieder auf ein normales Level zurück gestuft. Z.b. durch dann mehr Räuber oder gar zu wenig Nahrung oder oder .......
In deinen Beispiel fressen die Löwen die Zebras um dann selbst zu verhungern. Aber die Insekten welche die Reste von beiden vertilgen werden auch ohne sie weiter bestehen. Denn es ist nun mal ein künstlich geschaffener Lebensraum der zum Teil durch Natürliche Zuwanderung ein gewisses Mass an Gleichgewicht findet.


----------



## Anja Thomas (20. Mai 2017)

Ich habe einen 10000l Teich seit letztem Jahr, auch letztes Jahr sind 20 Bitterlinge eingezogen. Insekten hab ich zuhauf im Teich, und das, obwohl die Bitterlinge sich das Revier mit Gold- und Regenbogenelritzen teilen müssen.


----------

